# Euro Truck Simulator Gold - Demo



## amdintel (28. April 2009)

warum lässt sich dieses Demo nur in einer geringen Auflösung spielen ,
NV 260 und auf meinem anderem PC  NV 9700,
glaube 1260 x 960 war das , ich kann leider nicht 1280 x 1024 nicht einstellen


----------



## ShrinkField (30. April 2009)

Vielleicht gehts ja nicht bei der Demo, obwohl ich mir die Demo auch geladen habe und da konnt ich sogar 1680x1050 auswählen.

Jetzt hab ich die Vollversion aber leider lässt sich ingame nicht AA aktivieren..


gruß ShrinkField


----------



## amdintel (30. April 2009)

Einstellen lässt sich da schon bei der Auflösung, 
nur lässt sich die max Auflösung nicht einstellen, da ist 
relativ schnell schluss   . 
ich habe ein 17 Zoll TFT , 
bei der alten Vers.  18 Wheels of Steel davon, habe ich die Voll. Vers. davon, mit der habe ich diese Probleme  nicht ,
ich frag mich, was das eigentlich soll, das man das ein oder andere Game nicht in die Vollen Auflösung spielen kann ?


----------

